

Ask HN: How to find remote work in London or SF - iaan

I am wondering, since there are lots of companies hiring daily in London, San Francisco or NY why almost nobody wants to talk with remote devs?<p>I&#x27;ve got quite good experience with front end development &amp; ruby on rails yet I have problems finding some good remote &#x2F; freelance contracts.
======
rubiquity
The brutal truth is that most of those companies are startups with a little
funding and the founders have been told that hiring people that will only work
40 hours a week is a sure fire way to fail.

~~~
iaan
But from the job offers it looks like they pay quite well.

~~~
rubiquity
$120,000 / 2080 = $57.70 per hour

$120,000 / 2600 = $46.15 per hour, which is about the same as you would pay
someone making $95,000 a year.

------
aggieben
If you can stand a little self-promotion: Careers 2.0 has a nice way to search
for these jobs. For instance, within 60 miles of London:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?location=London&range=...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?location=London&range=60&distanceUnits=Miles&allowsremote=true)

------
seekingcharlie
Where are you looking for jobs exactly? Here are some suggestions:

SO careers, We Work In Startups, Authetic Jobs, We Work Remotely

